
Why did old PCs have key locks? - saycheese
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y0zZqHOZq7M
======
johnny-map
Great Video! Minor nitpick (And he did mention that he wasn't counting things
like workstations and servers), but the history of Key locks on desktop size
computers was not a novel idea in 1984.

At my university there's a busted Data General Nova (1969) front panel with
the lock cut out gathering dust in a cardboard box. I wouldn't be surprised if
even earlier computers had locks, although most probably weren't desktop size
like the Nova.

~~~
saycheese
To expand on that, very old computers were the size of rooms and I would be
very surprised if those rooms were not locked.

